# Some 5mm & 3mm LED test with beamshots



## JohnR66 (Nov 8, 2008)

I conducted a test of some LEDs that I purchased from various sources and some hacked out of X-mas light strings. Photographed with digital SLR camera on manual exposure for consistency and white balance set to daylight. I shot through a white piece of plexi. First shot was with the plexi right up against the LED dome and second of the series was with the plexi raised a couple inches to show beam spread.

ROW A
1. ebay seller "Asia Engineer" (not user name but has that posted on his pictures). LED looks bluish, but is an odd green bluish by the eye. Dimmest of all to me.
2. SuperBrightLEDs.com 1,800mcd 15 Deg white. Least bluish and brightest. Most expensive, but best I have.
3. Generic brand chrismas light (flange less 5mm) bluish white good brightness. Purchased string at Home Depot (HD)
4. From ebay seller cece718 (ships from US). Less bluish, but a tinge of violet to the eye. Better to me if you don't like the bluish ones.
ROW B is the beam spread shot of these.

ROW C
1. 3mm hacked from Sylvania 50 LED globe light string sold at HD. A little blueish but Brighter than even the Superbrightleds 5mm white! Too bad it is wide angle. Not best for flashlights.
2. Superbrightleds 3mm white. Not nearly as bright as 1.
3. Superbrightleds 5mm warm white. bright and moderate wide angle.
4. 5mm warm white from light string purchased from Menards. Tighter beam. Good brightness and tighter beam. Only 17 cents each. A few have a resistor soldered to them.

ROW E shows the interesting Radio Shack LED (in position #2) compared to the typical cool white LED. It is around 4,100K color temp. Brightness is good, but darn it, it is too wide angle for flashlight and too expensive $2 for two pack.

That's it for now. I'd like to set up an accelerated fade test by driving these at 40ma for a few days to see how 
they hold up.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, I'm still always keeping an eye out for nice warm white 5/3mm LEDs.
:twothumbs
And I look forward to the burn in as well.


----------



## JohnR66 (Nov 10, 2008)

I plan to get something setup this week for the "fading" test.

My picks for best LEDs in my possession on a performance with cost considered:

5mm cool white from ebay seller cece718

5mm warm white. Hacked from Menards 70 LED light string.

In overall brightness, the 3mm cool white hacked from Sylvania light "LED globe" string. Perhaps these are Sylvania's own die and perform quite well. It would be interesting for someone with an integrating sphere to test them for me.


----------



## bhvm (Aug 22, 2009)

Where are the results, Stats?

So eager to read 'em!


----------



## JohnR66 (Aug 22, 2009)

Funny you should dig up this old post just now as I have just completed the Nichia GS fade test and will post it soon.

To answer your other question. I haven't organized the tests, so you have to search my threads and look for fade tests.

Sadly, you will find most (read cheap) LEDs failed. Even some good ones failed. There are some gems though.


----------



## bhvm (Aug 22, 2009)

Nothing surprising,
5mm are strictly toy-grade LEDs and power LED is the only way to go for general illumination.

eager to see your results.


----------



## lolzertank (Aug 22, 2009)

bhvm said:


> 5mm are strictly toy-grade LEDs and power LED is the only way to go for general illumination.



Describing 5mm LEDs as toy grade is a bit harsh... they're good for what they're designed for. That application is indicator lights. Or do we have to use Crees to tell us whether our TV is on? :naughty:


----------



## mmmflashlights (Sep 9, 2009)

Not sure why you consider 5mm 'strictly toy grade'. There are some very good 5mm and other low current LEDs out there. If you need huge output, then the higher power LEDs are the first option, however 5mm and other low current LEDs have many uses. Being low power LEDs doesn't mean they are 'toy grade' LEDs.


----------



## bhvm (Sep 10, 2009)

I am not against them.

Just pointing out that they would be a grave mistake when chosen for household/room illumination


----------



## mmmflashlights (Sep 11, 2009)

bhvm said:


> Just pointing out that they would be a grave mistake when chosen for household/room illumination



That's a much different statement than '5mm are strictly toy-grade LEDs'. 
I don't think anyone has suggested that a 5mm or similar low current LED is the best choice in home lighting, so you won't be getting any disagreement with that. General home lighting certainly qualifies as an application needing the higher output that power LEDs provide.


----------

